# cleAR



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i cannot get my water clear, i dont have any idea about this, is this harming my fish??? its getting worse, hat should i do???????


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

get a UV sterilizer and some live plants. thats what transformed my murky water into crystal clear water in 48 hours.

~Will.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

UV steralizer?

more info please :smile:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What kind of filtration do you have?


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

i have a regular 60 gallon filter, 300 gallons an hour, by top fin, cartridge sponge filter..... i have just added plants and a piece of driftwood, do u think that could cause the cloudiness///////////?? whats a UV sterilizer


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

it sounds like your tank is not cycled properly


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo i think its because of the plants i put in, i also raised temp from 80 to 82, u think thats what did it? my water also smells now, man this stuff is gettin difficult, should i just wait it out, how should i ensure my fishare safe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Top Fin suck big time


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

ya bud, hey i just bought what the store sold, whats wrong with the top fins?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It might be the driftwood, try removing it for a while.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

topfin is like a geometro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

never even heard of topfin


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Try replacing the crabon in your filter.
And get a new filter.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think it is probably the carbon in your filter.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Not enough info...

Is this a new tank?
What size is it?
Do you have P's in it?
If established tank, has this happened before?

IF it's a clean setup...Let it cycle... Try 10 -15 goldfish for a week..minimal feeding..should help...I personnally stay away from chemicals unless abslutely needed.
If it is an established tank.....Clean yoiur filteration media..don't destroy the Bio bed. add an air stone if you don't already have it. Temp about 80 f....lights off for a few days unless viewing...(supersticious i am...hehe)
change 20% of water after it cycles. You will know this when the tank clear.
Don't mess up the cycle..If that's what it is... It will just attempt to repeat itself...

More info is helpful.....Later Str8


----------

